# Strikemaster 2000 starting problems, please help!



## emumikey (Dec 20, 2004)

I am on my second season with a Strikemaster 2000 auger and it has been giving me the same problem since day one. It takes 20-30 pulls to get it going. I start with the choke on and keep hitting the yellow switch and pulling till it starts to sputter a little bit. Then I turn the choke off and start it with the throttle slightly depressed. Once it gets started I have to keep feathering the throttle to keep it going. I have to do this for a good 5-10 minutes before it will drill a hole without stalling. The entire process takes about 20 minutes from when I get out until I can drill a hole, and I am pretty sore at the end of the day.

Is this normal for power augers, or is there something wrong with it?

There are times where I consider taking the old hand auger because its easier when I am just drilling one or two wholes for myself. But, since there is 18" on my lake right now, the gas auger is almost a necessity. Please advise. Thanks.

Mike


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Had some issues with mine this season also. Lightened up on the gas/oil mix and have had no issues since.... second - third pull she fires right up...slight tweek on the carb adjustment also.


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

Same problem, even after running a couple of holes and warming it up. I've read through all of the posts here (adjust richness, clean carb, use Amsoil and Sea Foam, check plug).

I've dumped all my gas and have mine set with all the tips. Not fishing until the end of the month but hoping for success. Do a search or three here and you will find every tip you need. 

If ithat doesn't fix it, I'd call them and explain that you would like a replacement as I am planning to do.


----------



## icefisher (Dec 31, 2007)

I have a Strikemaster 2000 also... When I first got it I had kind of the same experience. But it wasnt the augers fault, it was mine. I thought that I had to keep pulling the rope on choke till the engine "sputtered".
With experience I realized that the engine wont necessarily act like it wants to start after that first pull or two. Next time you start your auger try this. 

Put lever to "choke", push yellow button in, pull rope. Do the same thing for a 2nd pull. Then no matter if you think it's ready or not... Put lever to "run",
push yellow button, pull rope. Engine should start then... let her warm up a minute or so.

If this doesnt work.. repeat the whole thing over again.

Once I realized I didnt need to pull the rope 20 times waiting to hear that telltale "sputter" it's been starting at 2 or 3 pulls ever since!

It's worth a try before you spend money on special oils, seafoam, etc.

Good luck.. Lemme know if this works for you!


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

another little hint, don't be afraid to put the choke lever in the middle after a couple pulls, it does not have to be all choke or no choke


----------



## emumikey (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks for the help guys. I will try all of these things this weekend.


----------



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

I have an older model. Make sure your spark plug is gaped correctly. You can also try a hotter plug. I'm not sure what the "yellow button" is for, but i keep my throttle wide open until it starts (3 pulls) and then let it idle to warm up.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

and run the amsoil sabre!


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

If you have to hold your throttle open is probably flooded


----------



## west200 (Feb 16, 2009)

Mine will do the same thing unless when I start it for the first time I leave the choke on 1/2 to 1/4 for the first hole. After the first hole it will run fine. I also use amsoil, but it is intimidator (same stuff I use in my snowmobile).


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

I posted a similar question last week. All the advice added up to 

1. NKG plug.

2. Amsoil Sabre at 50:1.

3. Seafoam (1.5 oz per gallon.)

4. Play with the high and low outside, not in a heated garage.

5. Clean out the exhaust. 

Bango. Runs like Bill Clinton after a drunk intern.


----------



## bignoccursg (Dec 31, 2002)

In my experience there are 3 ways to fix a problem like that
fuel mixture
fuel mixture
fuel mixture
Not trying to be a smartaxe. Just tyring to help. Always use fresh gas and good oil. I used to have a gas can I marked ice auger. Only 1 gallon. I would fill it up and it would last most of the winter. Then I figured out why I couldnt keep my auger running good all season. Seems like I could run my chainsaw on gas that was two years old, but couldnt run my auger on a mixture that was 3 weeks old.


----------



## michiganmont (Feb 23, 2009)

Well I'm gonna kick the dead horse a couple more times by saying, I have one also, and its a fuel mixture problem. I think the manufacturer, intentionally puts rich mixing instructions on em to keep guys from burning em up. The mixing instructions on mine are 24 to 1 or 5 ounces to a gal of gas. When run on this mix, oil literally drips out of the exhaust, and everyone else on the ice gets a good show watching me rip on that cord for 5min:rant::rant::rant: I now mix my gas with 3.2 oz. to a gal, it sputters on the second pull, and starts on the third. If you have any gas left after the season is over, use it to start your spring bonfires, and start with fresh gas next winter.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

I brought the info of the seafoam and amsoil saber proffesional to this forum quite awhile back, from another forum. It helps alot but is not always the fix, the choke lever does not have to be all the way on or off, like I said before if you have to give it throttle when starting that tells me either your idle speed is too low or it's flooded.


----------



## emumikey (Dec 20, 2004)

Ordered some of the amsoil packets from their website today. It sounds like I am running it too rich. I have been mixing 24:1 since that was what the manufacturer had written on the side of the auger and in the manual. This thing pours out bluish/white smoke the whole time it is running. I will try the amsoil sabre at 50:1 and go from there.

Thanks for all the help guys, really appreciate this forum


----------



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

I have a lawn care service and have many small engines on my trailer. They all have different "starting" procedures. Everyone of them is different. Usually the best way is to read the owners manual. In my case for my auger, it was inherited. I don't have a problem starting it. But to start it quickly i need to hold the throttle open. It starts within 3 pulls everytime (cold). It's not flooded. At the beginning of the season it would start easy but would not run high speed. I was thinking high speed jet needs to be cleaned or the exhaust port needs to be cleaned, both will give you problems in that way. But first i pulled the plug and took a look. The gap was too wide. I closed up the gap slightly and it's been running fine ever since. Bought a new plug that i carry with me but still haven't had to change it.

I just checked the website and for mine (2 hp model) the oil mixture is 40:1 but the 3 hp model is 24:1.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

I agree with every engine can be different to start, you should not have to give a power auger throttle to start it though, somethings not right. For one thing it's dangerous to hold the throttle open with one hand while pulling the rope with the other, when it starts it's going to be spinning.

Most of us that have been running the amsoil saber are running it anywhere between 50:1 to 100:1 we don't care what the manual says. Some of the newer synthetic oils are luberacating better at 100:1 than the cheaper oils are at 24:1 with little smoke no plug fouling and cleaner carbs


----------



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

It's OLD!! I'm sure a carbuerater rebulid wouldn't hurt. I could use a rebuild too to get me started in the morning. I'm old too!!! 

I'm not the guy who has the problem starting his ice auger, i'm just saying what it takes to get mine running without pulling the cord a dozen times and flooding the f%#@^&* thing. It works for me, as does taking two Aleve every morning.

Let's get back to helping Emumikey. I would pull the plug and check the gap first of all. Like i posted earlier, mine wouldn't run at the beginning of the season either and this fixed my problem. A shot in the dark, but only takes a minute to try and doesn't cost you anything. Check to make sure the plug wire has a good fit to the plug.

Another thing, loosen the fuel cap slightly (best if the tank is not full) and try starting and running it. It could be the air vent is blocked if you have to feather the throttle to keep it running.

You mentioned this was the second season. How was it stored after the first season. Just about all of our gasoline contains ethynol and proper storage is important.

Mikey, if all else fails it may still be under warranty. Check your manual. I would also check to see if using a synthetic oil will void that warranty before going that route.


----------



## emumikey (Dec 20, 2004)

I doubt I have any issues with the plug or air-inlet on the fuel cap because it runs good once it is warm. If I drill a few holes and shut it off, walk twenty feet to start a new hole, it will start on the first pull with no problems. It only has a major issue with the cold start.

I will change to plug this weekend just for the sake of it, and try the new oil/seafoam route and report back monday.

Thanks for all the help guys.

EDIT: Skamaniac, it was stored hanging upright on the wall with some Sta-bill ran through it. Knowing what I know now, I will drain the gas and store it dry during the off-season. It has new gas in it now, but with a 24:1 ratio.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

I have an older SM 2000 thats 12 years old now and was always
a pain to get it started and warm up until a couple of years ago.
I don't know about the newer ones but mine does not have a primer,
so it is basically 1 or 2 pull on full choke now until it starts, then starts with next pull on choke off.
Mine actually had 2 air filters one foam and one was fine screen.

Things I changed that helped was eliminating the foam filter,
changing to the synthetic oil, no smoke, 100 to 1 based
on Walleye Mikes suggestion, never used the sea foam and
upping the idle just a tad.

Still runs like a champ now.
Good luck with yours.

Mike


----------

